# What would you call this product



## rwlaw (May 4, 2009)

Got a friend that bought a what I would call a approximately 2" square pillow of beeswax/oil product that when rubbed between your hands, leaves enough of a coating to moisturize your hands. Would this be considered a lotion bar? She wants to get some wax from me to try & make something up but has no recipe. Any ideas? Thanx


----------



## HONEYDEW (Mar 9, 2007)

yes lotion bar


----------



## Ravenseye (Apr 2, 2006)

I'd love a good recipe as well. Maybe a source for tins to package them in? My wife likes to paint and would hand paint plain tins to market the product.


----------



## Lookoutboss (Jun 19, 2014)

An internet search for "lotion bar recipe" will provide access to numerous free recipes. Also, many home crafter soap and beauty products suppliers have free recipes on their sites. SKS Bottle and Container is one of many companies selling tins on line. WARNING be very aware of state and federal regulations concerning the manufacture, labeling, and sale of cosmetics before offering lotion or lotion bars for sale. 
Hope this helps.


----------



## mnflemish (Jun 7, 2010)

Here's a Lotion Bar I make that is so easy and wonderful. You don't have to use the oils that I put down, but they need to be a carrier oil.
Lotion Bars
1 part beeswax
1 part shea butter or cocoa butter
1 part almond oil or coconut oil
Melt together in glass measuring cup in a saucepan with water. Add fragrance oil if you want—1 to 2 tsp to a 9 ounce batch. Pour into small soap molds or container and place in the freezer til set, about 20 minutes. Pop out of molds and place in little zip lock bags.
Carol


----------

